# Chatty cats



## Cloball (30 June 2022)

Does anyone else have a chatty cat, he never used to make a sound at all and now he chirps and mewls and yowls at me every day. I have learnt his "feed me", "there's a bird outside" and his "come see my present" noises but most just baffle me! What is he trying to say? Why does he have so much to say now? Is it because I miaow back?


----------



## Pinkatc (30 June 2022)

Yes! All of mine are chatty - like you I have conversations with them 😂


----------



## ycbm (30 June 2022)

Cloball said:



			Does anyone else have a chatty cat, he never used to make a sound at all and now he chirps and mewls and yowls at me every day. I have learnt his "feed me", "there's a bird outside" and his "come see my present" noises but most just baffle me! What is he trying to say? Why does he have so much to say now? Is it because I miaow back? 
	View attachment 95143

Click to expand...


Yes it's because we talk to them.  I learnt a short time ago that apparently cats don't miaow to each other,  only to humans!  All mine have talked but the half Bengal would hold a complete conversation! 
.


----------



## Burnttoast (30 June 2022)

One of ours has always been chatty and cuddly and will make her opinions known at all times. Another talks to herself (she is a bit runt of the litter and odd) - wanders around miaowing and you can hear her progress through the house, and speaks to us a lot as well. The last used to be completely silent (the most feral of them) but in the last year or two she's started miaowing at us (really loudly sometimes, always a surprise!) and if you listen really closely when she's having a real fuss she will purr, but you can hardly hear her. I'm always the most pleased about her vocalising because she was so scared and shut down when she moved in with us.

ETA and yes I do miaow back at them (and I cluck at the chooks as well, there's no helping me...)


----------



## Cloball (30 June 2022)

He's started announcing himself every time he comes in. I wonder if it's because I say hello when I get in from work? He's a bit like a squeaky toy when he jumps on the floor he makes a little noise 🤣


----------



## smolmaus (30 June 2022)

Neither of ours started our chatty, other than the Feed Me Scream but they've both become more so. 

I love the little chirps! There is "hello" and "please let me in", "there is a bug" and "I am going to jump up on you now, be prepared". My boy will sing a full song when he catches his toys and parades them round the house for applause and admiration, which I am less fond of at 5am. 

There is a cute little app (Catify: Cat Translator) that we had some fun with. Accuracy is doubtful! 😂


----------



## Sparkeyboy (30 June 2022)

Mine is also very chatty which I've never noticed before when I lived at home and we had 4 cats. She sits on the stairs to greet me when I come home from work and there's a full 5 minute conversation - she then goes upstairs back to bed. She does the same in the morning when I wake up and get ready, too.


----------



## pistolpete (30 June 2022)

My darling white and ginger Dave was so chatty! Always going on about something or other.  Friend visited once and said when she first heard him. ‘Ooh how lovely. I’d love a talking cat!’  After she’d been with me a while she said. ‘Doesn’t it gets on your nerves a bit 🤣’ 
It never did he was awesome!


----------



## HashRouge (30 June 2022)

My parents' current boy has always been fairly chatty, but now that he's getting on a bit he's incredibly vocal. If he can't find anyone in the house he will wail at full volume until someone goes and collects him. Last time I was at my parents' house I could hear him wailing downstairs after we'd all gone to bed, and it turned out someone had left the living room light on and he was standing outside the door wailing to be let in. He clearly thought someone was in there and was ignoring him!


----------



## daydreamer (30 June 2022)

Yes, one of ours is very noisy. He says hello every time he sees you, every time he comes in, when you call his name, when he wants anything at all. He meows but also makes weird chimp like noises. We do talk back to him a lot which I think encourages it. It is quite endearing usually but drives my OH mad when he is trying to do business calls!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (30 June 2022)

Mine growls if you try and approach him when he's got something in his mouth (bird/mouse) that you aren't allowed to touch.


----------



## DirectorFury (30 June 2022)

My ginger and white boy is incredibly chatty, to the point where he quietly chunters away to himself while he’s doing important cat things around the house!

He greets you with a “mrrp” if you enter the room he’s in, or if he comes to where you are, and you generally get another “mrrp” as you leave. Or if you touch him, or talk to him, or acknowledge his existence in any way 😂. He also has a special "oh no!" mrrp for if he's told off and he knows he was doing something he shouldn't have been, and a disgruntled "f you" mrrp if he's told off and he thinks he wasn't doing anything wrong.

Some days he can be quite whingy (he has a special whinge meow) and won’t shut up which gets a bit wearing.

He also does a special line in opera singing to his catnip Mousie at 3am, but only in the bath where the acoustics are the best.


----------



## pistolpete (30 June 2022)

Darling Dave got shut out of our bedroom a couple of nights as his snoring was really loud! I swear the mournful noise he made asking to come back in was ‘why??’ Why am I shut out? Needless to say he got back in!


----------



## Cloball (30 June 2022)

HashRouge said:



			My parents' current boy has always been fairly chatty, but now that he's getting on a bit he's incredibly vocal. If he can't find anyone in the house he will wail at full volume until someone goes and collects him. Last time I was at my parents' house I could hear him wailing downstairs after we'd all gone to bed, and it turned out someone had left the living room light on and he was standing outside the door wailing to be let in. He clearly thought someone was in there and was ignoring him!
		
Click to expand...

My mums cat did this  she was getting old and deaf. 
@pistolpete I was tempted.to shut M out after the night of the massacre but I suspect this would happen too


----------



## julesjoy (1 July 2022)

One of mine will shout from wherever he is in the house until someone answers, then he'll come and find you. The other have an 'oh bother it's bringing a present back quickly shut the door' noise.


----------



## fetlock (1 July 2022)

Mine's a Siamese. 

For anyone unfamiliar with the vocal ability of a Siamese cat, this will help (No, I am not Sharron)


----------



## chaps89 (2 July 2022)

Frank is only vocal at feeding times, although he will sometimes talk back if you talk to him then.
Stanley growls if you do something he doesn’t like and occasionally does a little chirrupy sound if he’s having a jolly moment.
Generally they’re quite quiet and prefer to get our attention in other ways (poking with you a paw or grabbing your head to groom you)


----------



## Ratface (2 July 2022)

Well, that's put me off Siamese cats for life - even though they are very beautiful.
I had a beloved Burmese cat for many years, who was very vocal, but nothing like that!


----------



## Supertrooper (2 July 2022)

Our ginge possibly had a wee bit of Siamese in him cause by god you knew everything about what he was up too 🤣🤣 very loudly. He had an amazing range of chat but mostly swearing we think 

Mog arrived a year ago terrified and didn’t utter a sound. He’s been abused at some point but is now 99.9% better and has got increasingly talkative over the last few months which is lovely to see ❤️❤️


----------



## Lindylouanne (2 July 2022)

I have one who is deaf and can’t hear herself talking to me, another who is senile who is into howling because she is confused and then there is the fluffy blind one. We have full on conversations because he knows where I am I feel I talk out loud.


----------



## fetlock (2 July 2022)

Ratface said:



			Well, that's put me off Siamese cats for life - even though they are very beautiful.
I had a beloved Burmese cat for many years, who was very vocal, but nothing like that!
		
Click to expand...

Mine is quite quiet as Siamese go, though in the carrier in the car on the way to the vets she leaves those two standing. Likewise, during her first season. Dear God, I couldn't get her to the vets quick enough to get her spayed.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 July 2022)

I love a chatty cat!

My parents dear little cat who's sadly no longer with us, we suspected was part Norwegian Forest cat and she was so chatty, chirping and prooking away, you could have conversations with her

My beloved Ragdoll is very vocal, she has a "sheepie snake" which is a sheepskin ball with tail filled with cat nip, and she carries it round, howling to tell you she's  
Got it! She also chats and has a naughty noise if she's about to do something to annoy OH!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (2 July 2022)

Interesting about YBCM comment about talking to them as both my family and me always chat away to ours!

Like when Penny brings down her sheepie snake I ask her what she's got


----------



## Supertrooper (2 July 2022)

The more you talk to them the more they talk back


----------



## Hackback (2 July 2022)

Love the Siameses! I had a half Siamese years ago and he was my favourite out of all the cats I've had. He inherited the voice and the people orientatedness, I never had a moment to myself 🤣


----------



## daffy44 (2 July 2022)

I think chatty humans make chatty cats!  All my cats have been chatty, but i do always talk to them a lot, I have always had rescue cats, so  variety of breeds and all have become chatty as I talk to them.  The most naturally chatty was a maine coon who arrived fully conversational and never stopped!


----------



## Britestar (4 July 2022)

My tortie is chatty, tells you what's, she's being doing. 
Currently looking after 2 bengals - one very chatty. Has to tell you he's going for a pee or poop. Then announces once he's done! Very funny. They are both gorgeous.


----------



## smolmaus (4 July 2022)

I am being screamed at as I type. She can chat away, vary her tone so she knows *I know* she's getting pissed off with me ignoring her but she cannot tell the time unfortunately. Its still 15 mins till lunch you little brat! 

Shes clawing my arm now. Such great communication skills.


----------



## Bernster (5 July 2022)

Omg those Siamese!  🙉. I feel like the smaller one is either trying to comfort the other one, or trying to shut it up!  Me and my cat have whole conversations and I can make out a few of her sounds. I wonder if cats sound similar to their humans?  As in pitch/tone?  My cat does sound a bit like me!


----------



## DirectorFury (5 July 2022)

Ginger and white boy is currently rolling around on the other sofa making "mrrp" noises to himself, I'd love to know what he's trying to say.



fetlock said:



			Mine's a Siamese.

For anyone unfamiliar with the vocal ability of a Siamese cat, this will help (No, I am not Sharron)







Click to expand...

Oh yes, the late (and much missed) elderly Siamese did a very unique line in cat noises; though she was never that bad!
The way the smaller one is sniffing the bigger one is exactly what Madge used to do when she was about to bite because she was annoyed, so I assume he's not too happy with the noise either .


----------



## SEL (5 July 2022)

Home cat has always been talkative. When you open the outside door to let her in (catflaps aren't for princess cats) she has two distinct responses. One sounds like "thanks" & the other is pretty cross so must mean "that took too long". She also has a shout when she comes through the cat flap and doesn't know where we are. If I call back at her she shuts up.

Yard cat is the noisiest cat I've ever met. He has a repertoire of sounds most of which demand food or grooming. He makes his displeasure very, very obvious too! I'm on the yard on my own most of the time so we have long conversations..


----------



## Alibear (5 July 2022)

I love the chirps, mirps and trills my cats make.  Poor Stripes started to yowl in distress at 3 am after we lost her sister to cancer.  I stuck it out for 6 months as people said getting another cat wouldn't help.  Then Pippin arrived and the 3 am yowling has stopped.  Unfortunately, it's been replaced by Pippin trying to bite toes or any other available appendages at 4 am... 
Pippin used to shout when he was worried he was home alone but that's lessened in the last few weeks.


----------



## Caol Ila (6 July 2022)

Our cats were very chatty. They would say, "Meow." Then you'd say, "Meow." Then they'd say, "Meow." This would go on for a while. I always wondered what the hell we were talking about. Do you think they knew?


----------



## Cloball (6 July 2022)

My OH replies to M in English and makes up whole bizarre hilarious conversations and M happily meows back, this can go on and on and gets more and more abstract.


----------

